# Please keep my oldest son Joe in your prayers...



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

If you could take a moment of your time to say a little prayer for my oldest son Joe i would greatly appreciate it. I just found out tonight that he had blacked out and hit his head and started convulsing. He had a CT scan and they found a tumor on his brain, :crying: he talked to the neurologist and has an appointment on the 16th to have a Brain Scan done. He's 29 years old and lives up in Maryland and i live in Florida and i'm worried sick.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh Debbie,

You are such a sweet person, always worrying for the well being of others and now, it's us who are worrying for you and your Family.


I know you are preparing for the State exams:smilie_tischkante: and you have so much to worry as it is,
but rest assure that God will not give you more than you can handle, so this is just a temporary worry and that - too- shall pass.


You and your son will be in my thoughts, I will be sending you good energy that somehow,
a miracle will happen in Easter and your son's illness will disappear, and he will be healed with the Grace of God:amen:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> If you could take a moment of your time to say a little prayer for my oldest son Joe i would greatly appreciate it. I just found out tonight that he had blacked out and hit his head and started convulsing. He had a CT scan and they found a tumor on his brain, :crying: he talked to the neurologist and has an appointment on the 16th to have a Brain Scan done. He's 29 years old and lives up in Maryland and i live in Florida and i'm worried sick.


Oh dear Debbie, say a prayer right now and will continue to. We love you and are here for you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I pray for Joe, just now, that God's healing hand will touch him and make him well. I pray for strength for you as a mother to help your son .


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so sorry Debbie. Will be praying the scan shows good news. :innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Debbie, you will be in our prayers along w/Joe. Try to keep remembering all the good blessings in your life and how God has sustained you in good times and bad and thank Him for those. It will keep you focused as you wait. Remember that "God does not take us where He cannot keep us." It is the *unknown journey* that fuels our fears.
Sending warmest love.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Will keep Joe and your family in my prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that your son has a brain tumor. I know that one of my best friend's neighbor that had a brain tumor and she is fine now. One of the best places to go is Duke Medical Center in Durham NC, they have a brain tumor center and one of the finest doctor's in the US that heads it up. People come from all over the world go to the brain center for treatment. I will say prayers for your son and please keep us informed....

It is so hard when one of our children, no matter the age, needs us and they are far away......


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up prayers and asking for total healing! ♥♥♥


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, Debbie..I'm sorry. I have a son the same age who also lives far away. I really do know how you feel...I am praying for you and your son. :grouphug::wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Debbie, I am so sorry to hear this and will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Debbie, I am so sorry to hear this. You and your son Joe, and the rest of your family, will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Debbie ,sending prayers and hugs your way .


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Debbie so sorry that you and your family are going thru this. You will be in my thoughts. Please keep us updated as you can.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Joe and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Debbie  That is really scary, but rest assured that you and Joe and the family will be in lots of prayers. 

Love and hugs,


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers and hugs for your son, Debbie.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Praying that this tumor can be dissipated or removed. This is a difficult situation for you I know, as my own 27 yo son, Joe, has been battling epilepsy and unable to go on with his life. Try to stay positive and thankful for modern medicine!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Debbie! Hoping for the best for your son. Know that there are lots of therapies out there for brain tumors. Including Gamma Ray treatment, and Dianne is correct. Duke is a premier center for brain tumors! Get your boy there!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my, I'm so sorry to hear this, I will definitely be praying for your son and your family.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Debbie HUGS and prayers to you and your family.. :grouphug:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sending prayers to you and your son. 

It's true these tumors can be removed and people make full recoveries. A member of my family had a brain tumor and it was diagnosed by her having seizures, similar to your son. They are fully fine 20 years later.

Prayers to your son.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I'm so sorry. You must be so distraught. I'm sending prayers and lots of love to you both. 
Our allergist had a brain tumor years ago and it was declared inoperable. He then went to one of the best neurosurgeons in the country and he said it mimicked an inoperable one but was indeed operable. He had surgery about 10 years ago and has been great and still practicing medicine. So it pays to go to the best. Duke sounds amazing and since he's in MD I'm wondering about Johns Hopkins. They are truly groundbreaking with certain ailments. 

Please let us know he's doing and just try to be strong. :grouphug: We're here for you.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

As a mother of two precious girls , just want to tell you prayers coming your way immediately may godbless your son be positive please oxoxox


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwwh Debbie :grouphug: I pray for the best for Joe :grouphug: 
(((( Sending lots of possitive thoughts ))))


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Will continue praying for your son and whole family. I would agree that Duke is the best medical facility.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- wrapping you with hugs {}. Sending prayers for your son.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, Debbie, so sorry to hear about your son. Prayers for you and your family. I once taught a middle school girl who had a brain tumor. She is happy and healthy now. I know it's even more stressful since Joe is far away.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Debbie, your son Joe and all of you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the prayers for Joe and my family, i really do appreciate them. :grouphug: It has hit me today as to what is going on. :crying: I will definitely update when i can. I'm hoping that we get can get him to Duke University. I just don't know what to do at this moment. I'm in school and we start clinicals next week and graduate on the 31st of May and then State board test, i need to be there for Joe and try and to finish school all at the same time. I know that God has a plan and we will get through this.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh Debbie....sending up prayers right now!!!



mysugarbears said:


> If you could take a moment of your time to say a little prayer for my oldest son Joe i would greatly appreciate it. I just found out tonight that he had blacked out and hit his head and started convulsing. He had a CT scan and they found a tumor on his brain, :crying: he talked to the neurologist and has an appointment on the 16th to have a Brain Scan done. He's 29 years old and lives up in Maryland and i live in Florida and i'm worried sick.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:wub:I will certainly be praying for you and Joe and all of your family. When it rains it pours. You must be beside yourself about Joe no less with school hanging over your head to boot. It might all work out that you will be able to finish school in between scheduling of tests etc. I know several people who had similiar incidences and the tumors were benign, removed and they are doing FINE. TRy to take a breath and know we will all be praying for you


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this. I pray that he will find the very best doctors for his situation, and for you during this most stressful time.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. I'll be praying for your son and for your situation as well. That's a lot for any person to have on their plate! I really hope they can get him into Duke-- that would be wonderful!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- sending you lots of hugs. God will show you the way and it will work out.

Still sending lots and lots of prayers your way.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I am praying for my two very good friends on SM: Debbie's son and Jackie:

Like God made miracles on Passover, he shall answer my prayers for my friends who so much need healing at this time:amen:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Debbie - We are sending lots of hugs and prayers! Duke is also the way to go (despite our living in Maryland and DH went to JH). As Sammy said, we pray for a another Passover miracle!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Debbie. Your son will be in my thought and prayers. I will pray really hard that he overcomes this and that it never comes back. Sending you lots of love and hugs.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Debbie I can't believe this awful news. I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine what you and your family are feeling. Please know that I'm thinking of you and praying for Joe. Hugs!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying ♥


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Debbie, I am praying for a good outcome. I know it must be so very hard to be far away from Joe. No matter how old our children are, we always want to be right by their side in times of need.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers your way.


----------

